# Web host



## gpatrick (Oct 1, 2012)

Currently I am running my web and mail servers for multiple domains on OpenBSD but want to move to a different platform.  My everyday laptop is FreeBSD and I have 10 years of Solaris experience, so I'm looking at one of them as a replacement using Jails or Zones.

1) With Solaris (ie, OpenIndiana) I can use lofs to mount the config and data directories for Apache from the global zone to nullify attempts of webpage highjacking. Is there something equivalent that I could do with FreeBSD to accomplish the same?

2) I have tested Jails v2 and like the individual network stack, but the errors on stopping them concern me. Does anyone know if there will be a fix and when?  There didn't appear to be any update on the bug from the page noting the errors.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2012)

gpatrick said:
			
		

> 1) With Solaris (ie, OpenIndiana) I can use lofs to mount the config and data directories for Apache from the global zone to nullify attempts of webpage highjacking. Is there something equivalent that I could do with FreeBSD to accomplish the same?


Have a look at nullfs(5).



> 2) I have tested Jails v2 and like the individual network stack, but the errors on stopping them concern me. Does anyone know if there will be a fix and when?  There didn't appear to be any update on the bug from the page noting the errors.


You don't need VIMAGE. Just use it without.


----------

